
Huge Security Flaw Can Expose VPN Users' Real IP-Adresses - SimplyUseless
https://torrentfreak.com/huge-security-flaw-can-expose-vpn-users-real-ip-adresses-151126/
======
brudgers
The original article at Perfect Privacy: [https://www.perfect-
privacy.com/blog/2015/11/26/ip-leak-vuln...](https://www.perfect-
privacy.com/blog/2015/11/26/ip-leak-vulnerability-affecting-vpn-providers-
with-port-forwarding/)

HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10636912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10636912)

------
omribahumi
I don't understand how the attack works from reading this. Seems to me like
it's related to UPnP.

Any idea?

~~~
ogurechny
It's a standard gimmick with NAT users accessing their own external IP
address. Someone was in a hurry to make easy money and didn't read
[http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/NAT-
HOWTO.html](http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/NAT-HOWTO.html)

Notice how they haven't informed any software developers about that “huge
flaw”? That's because there is no flaw and no one to blame except themselves.

